# Info About The Oki C8600



## handiangler (May 6, 2008)

Any one know about the Okidata C8600? It looks like it is a UK product that is sold by Coast Business Supply; Okidata Laser Printer, C8600 - 62430801
I'm thinking about buying one for me T-Shirt business.
I'm In the Good Old USA

Thank U...
Doug


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

It is the same as the US model C8800...a good solid machine..


----------



## handiangler (May 6, 2008)

If its the same why $700 more? Will it work with USA software?
Thank u...
Doug


----------



## jumpman21 (May 17, 2008)

Hey guys......The oki 8600 is a great machine.....But, right now, you could probably get away with an HP3600 at 1/2 the price. I sell both of these products along with the transfer paper. I personally brought the HP3600 and will be using it to do my laser prints.I've gone from salesman to aspiring custom printer!!! I'm anxiously awaiting my equipment to start in the print business.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think I have egg on my face...when I looked at the website..it made reference to the printer handling A3 and A4 size paper so I just 'assumed' it was the European equivalent...but on closer reading, the photo is not the same as the C8800 and it appears to be a heavy duty business printer...but I am not sure what is what at this point...you might want to visit Epson site..


----------



## jumpman21 (May 17, 2008)

Charles....

No egg needed......Just figured i can save a fellow member a few bucks


----------



## handiangler (May 6, 2008)

I just checked with Okidata and Coastal Business supplies ... They both says both Print Toner cartridges are different (OKI C8600 and C8800).
Checking the Toner numbers, they are different and my toner number are different than Coastal Business (BS) ... I think, I might have to use a TONER KIT. Is it hard to refill the TONER CARTRIDGES?

Thank U...
Doug


----------



## mbarton557 (Nov 12, 2009)

they are the same but keyed differently. Conde sell the toner and the printers. Ask for Micky at ext 201. They also have a firmware update for the 8600 that is wonderful for t shirts. I have 2 and love them.


----------

